# ANOTHER new addition :) plakat (I think)



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

So, when I got my new betta last week I saw this little guy. Been thinking about him since then! Popped back into my LFS and lo and behold he was still there so had to have him! 
View attachment 383769


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

He's so pretty


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks  I liked how he looks like he has badly applied lipstick on lol


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah <3 at first glance It reminded me of a parrot fish's beak. Congrats on your beautiful boy

Aagh the pic is hugehttp://www.aquariumfishhome.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/800px-A_spectacled_parrotfish_at_Midway_Atoll_National_Wildlife_Refuge.jpg


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ha yeah he does look like he has a parrot fishes beak  
He's so cute, he's already eating and coming to the front of the tank to see me, I only got him today! My other betta's were a bit shy for the first couple days, I can already tell he's gonna be a little character


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

Love-love his color! All of his white frills and 'lipstick' make him look like a little diva fish. All of the pics you snapped in the first post kind of remind me of duck face. xD


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks  
Ha ha he does look like a little diva  I'm so glad he was still there when I went back to my LFS, all week I've been thinking 'I should've bought that betta with the lipstick on' lol


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's a good pic of his lipstick lol 
View attachment 384922


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Very beautiful salamander you have there! Yes, this is definitely a plakat with a touch of EE


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

those lips! Love it


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Salamander plakat! That's what he is! I've been trying to find out what he is, thanks!  
He's all about the lips lol


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

<3
View attachment 385722


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

He look like my betta except my a male


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

He's male too


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

At first I was pondering whether or not he was a he, lol. It's always cool when bettas look like they're wearing lipstick


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

leedavidford said:


> <3
> View attachment 385722


Reminds me so much of my salamanders.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure he is a he. I could be wrong though! 
He's metrosexual with that lipstick on! Lol


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

My is a beauitful tail betta


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you got any pictures of him?  

I think short tailed betta are just as beautiful, his anal fin and tail look attached when he swims giving him an eel like look (in a good way lol). He's so graceful but can be super quick when he wants to be!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Can u PM me your email so I can email you the picture


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Why don't you add a pic of him as your avatar? Then everyone can see him


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow!!! Such a stunning Betta!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

I do not know how to post picture


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah thank you!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh and cindygao, it's easy, click on the user cp, on the left choose the avatar option then upload your picture


----------



## sadiepotts666 (Jul 6, 2014)

he is amazing!!! i want him! ha


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ha thanks! 
Unfortunately u can't have him, I'm far too attached  ha ha


----------



## sadiepotts666 (Jul 6, 2014)

Well you certainly have an eye for beautiful betta! 
Got any more pics of him?


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks 

Yeah, took this one about an hour ago  

View attachment 387002


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Just found this one of him still in his bag looking a bit scared, bless him lol 

View attachment 387018


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Hmmmmmm not sure why that came out sideways! Sorry about that!


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

i have a betta that definitely looks like yours..but hes a HM. not sure if hes a dumbo too. heres a pic..


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

PetMania said:


> Very beautiful salamander you have there! Yes, this is definitely a plakat with a touch of EE



hi there sir..can you explain to me sir what is a salamander coz i have one that looks like this betta and i just know now that hes a salamander coz you say so..and please tell me if hes a dumbo too or not..thank you sir.. pics on top.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Awww he's cute!  he does look a bit EE!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I have decided on my bettas name - Bastian Celestine


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

nice name dude! we have really the same looking betta hehe..the diff. is just the short and long fins.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks, thought he needed a grand name ha 
Yeah they are pretty similar, I really like yours!!


----------

